# Solved: Wireless media disconnected



## jmvh28 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ethernet/wireless hardware is not showing up...IP ROUTING ENABLED...NO 
ETHERNET ADAPTER WIRELESS NETWORK CONNECTION... MEDIA DISCONNECTED.
INTEL PRO WIRELESS...
might have to do with firewall settings? Tried to disable all firewalls but it didn't solve issue- i believe something needs to be reconfigured in command settings- please help


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
For starters,may we see:
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jmvh28 (Aug 11, 2011)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TestD530
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-CD-DD-F5
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok.Let's start with this:
To obtain dns and ip address automatically XP

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.
&#8226;	Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
&#8226;	Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
&#8226;	Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
&#8226;	Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
&#8226;	TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
&#8226;	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
&#8226;	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
&#8226;	Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
&#8226;	Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.

And
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Is the wireless switch light on ?
So,I am assuming this did work ?
If so,what changed? Hardware/software ?

Have you tried an ipconfig /release
and ipconfig /renew


----------



## jmvh28 (Aug 11, 2011)

the network adapter for the tcp/ip configuration is in the MEDIA disconnected state- how to i change this?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Post #4


----------



## jmvh28 (Aug 11, 2011)

also, 
under network adapters i have 1394 net adapter & intel(r) pro/wireless 3945abg network connection ( which says it is working properly)

under other devices- the "ethernet controller, video controller, & video controller (vga compatible) all have a yellow question mark & exclaimation point)


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

And the error code for the ethernet controller ?

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser (computer browser will start when needed)
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic 
If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________


----------



## jmvh28 (Aug 11, 2011)

I tried all of those- they are all started and automatic. I had installed bullguard antivirus- wonder if that messed up a firewall setting?? I uninstalled it but it didn't fix it= do you know the code to reset the default settings i feel like something for the computer or intel wireless program is configured wrong...there has to be a code to type in the cmd to get it back to how it was before.


----------



## jmvh28 (Aug 11, 2011)

i got it  i SIMPLY DID A REPAIR ON THE INTEL WIRELESS PRO PROGRAM IN THE CONTROL PANEL AND IT WORKED  BACK ONLINE  HAPPY


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Great.You can mark the thread solved using button top left.
Thanks for the feedbasck


----------

